# Which aquarium sand is best for Axolotls please



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

My new Axolotls have a tiny bit of sand in the bottom of the tank,very fine stuff and in the middle of the night I cam down and found them diving through it and having a ball so I need to buy some more to cover the base,which is the best to buy please?Thanks Jackie


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Jackie, am so pleased you got more axies, your best to use playsand actually, i no it sounds funny, but i bought my sand for my fire bellied toads from early learning! this is the cleanest sand you can get & its been double checked for any nasty's for the children, many people told me to stay away from aquatic sand from the pet shop as it can differ from batch to batch & can carry lots of dirt, 
still give it a really good wash before putting in the tank tho

hope this helps & best of luck with your 2 new babies!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you :flrt::flrt:
They are so cute,came down in the night and there was a party going on in the tank,the fish have gone to an office down the road which has a big aquarium.I am so pleased that I went for these two adults,they are just a year old,came with all the equipment needed and they are really funny

How are you now?Did you get lymes disease from a tick?I had one burrow under my skin about 4 years ago,I was well panicking,hope your back is ok?

How are your frogs?


----------



## axoemz (Mar 1, 2010)

My axo's love their sand too! It looks like a snow globe when i go down at night! U will have to put some pics up soon! :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I heard they don't like sand as it gets in their gills?
That might be a myth. Just thought I'd put it out there.
I used B&Q kiln dried sand for my turtles. It's very soft and safe!


----------

